# ABS to PVC



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

I know we aren't supposed to glue PVC to ABS.

I get that.

But why in the hell is there even a multi purpose glue that allows you to do it?

File this under another one of my "why is the sky blue?" questions.

--Will


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

woberkrom said:


> I know we aren't supposed to glue PVC to ABS.
> 
> I get that.
> 
> But why in the hell is there even a multi purpose glue that allows you to do it?


We're allowed to use transition glue, but only outside the building. Nothin wrong with it. It makes a pretty good joint if you primer it well.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

futz said:


> We're allowed to use transition glue, but only outside the building. Nothin wrong with it. It makes a pretty good joint if you primer it well.


 WHat about a washer box with a 2X1-1/2 bush?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If allowed where you are there is a transition cement that can be used.
Non-Pressure applications only...


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

DIZ said:


> WHat about a washer box with a 2X1-1/2 bush?


Those boxes are made of a plastic that is compatible with either PVC or ABS glue. 



Oatey said:


> The box is made of high-impact Polystyrene and can be solvent welded with either ABS or PVC cement. A PVC cement should be used when using PVC pipe and an ABS cement should be used when using ABS pipe.


----------



## sNApple (Jan 19, 2010)

futz said:


> We're allowed to use transition glue, but only outside the building. Nothin wrong with it. It makes a pretty good joint if you primer it well.


 are you sure outside only? what about coming from a sump pump with sched 40, tying into a stack


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sNApple said:


> are you sure outside only? what about coming from a sump pump with sched 40, tying into a stack


Does the line have pressure on it?:whistling2:


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

futz said:


> Those boxes are made of a plastic that is compatible with either PVC or ABS glue.


Did not know that.....I have been wasting tranny goo:thumbsup:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

sNApple said:


> are you sure outside only? what about coming from a sump pump with sched 40, tying into a stack


We have weird inspectors here in Delta. :laughing: But maybe I'm thinking of underslab, rather than inside the building as I said.

As you say, transition glue should be fine on a pump discharge like that.


----------



## braindead (May 29, 2010)

Most areas I've worked in banned the two glued together back in the 60s or early 70s no matter what type of glue you used, the problem we had with it was the joints would crack apart; I have seen on other forums that some places WILL allow the use of universal glue.:whistling2:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

If only they had some sort of sharkbite for drains oh wait.


----------



## CRAZYPLUMBER (Dec 7, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> If only they had some sort of sharkbite for drains oh wait.


 
*That red X sure looks like it would work great on repairs.:whistling2:*


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

CRAZYPLUMBER said:


> *That red X sure looks like it would work great on repairs.:whistling2:*


 
I think it means stop, or x marks the spot, argg dig here boys.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How many of you know what ABS stands for WITHOUT having to look it up?


I thought so.........:whistling2:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Acrylicnitrlie Butadine Styrene?

I think. Let me go googgle that for you. I'll be right back.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

*Acrylonitrile**butadiene**styrene*

Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Last I heard, we were allowed one transition - PER SITE. I was told a little story when I heard about this - that some "hack" decided he was going to use a certain job to get rid of a bunch of half lengthes of ABS and PVC he had laying around, and decided to transition as he saw fit to ensure he had nothing left over. Well apparently the place was a shower, literally, when it was time for the water test, on top of the sloppy workmanship. 

I was then told by a manufacturer and have heard this from other places that you MUST use their transition glue on their ABS and PVC products only. I've heard from some places that there is a wide variance between formulations of PVC and subsequently using the manufacturers transition glue is better formulated for their product. 

So I've come to the conclusion that the best way to transition from PVC to ABS or CPVC to ABS, or CPVC to PVC, is to use an MJ clamp. If you're doing pressure piping, you're sh*t out of luck! (mind you I don't know of any approved pressure piping transition glues, with the exception of venting of pressurized vents from high efficiency gas fired appliances, but that is minor pressure).


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

futz said:


> Those boxes are made of a plastic that is compatible with either PVC or ABS glue.


Definitely NOT compatible with ABS glue. Ever try putting 3 storeys of head pressure on a laundry box glued with ABS glue? I have... did it work? no.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

SPH said:


> Definitely NOT compatible with ABS glue. Ever try putting 3 storeys of head pressure on a laundry box glued with ABS glue? I have... did it work? no.


I use those boxes routinely with ABS glue. Works fine. I've tested them to 30+ feet of head (probably closer to 40') and had no problems whatsoever - hundreds of boxes. I use Y2 - hate the other stuff.


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> If only they had some sort of sharkbite for drains oh wait.


They do, it's called a no-hub coupling


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

spudwrench said:


> They do, it's called a no-hub coupling


click on the red X.:laughing:


----------



## Conte Plumbing (Dec 20, 2010)

I use transition glue when there is an ABS lavy stub out and I use a PVC P-trap.
No leaks in 20 years. Not at the glue joint anyway.


----------

